# Problème ipad 3



## Douchmo (10 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de créer cette discussion car je suis confronté à un problème sur mon ipad 3 depuis un mois environ. De manière régulière, lorsque j'appuie sur le bouton Home, il ne répond plus. Je dois alors le rallumer comme s'il était complètement éteint, et je vois apparaître un écran me demandant de le recharger, alors qu'il reste de la batterie. 


L'écran s'éteint de nouveau. Je refais la même procédure et là il se rallume et je peux le faire fonctionner de nouveau. La batterie est alors au même niveau que précédemment. Ça arrive de manière aléatoire, une à deux fois par semaine... Assez énervant.


Je précise que j'ai déjà fait une restauration et réinitialiser les réglages, mais rien n'y fait.


Avez-vous déjà été confronté à ce souci? Que faire?


D'avance merci.


----------



## Lauange (12 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour

A mon avis, retour au SAV.


----------

